

Heroku is now counting add-on resources instead of apps running - runesoerensen

Heroku has changed their front page counter from showing the number of apps running to showing the number of add-on resources connected. Quite a big change as the app counter has been a prominent feature of the front page for as long as I can remember.<p>I wonder what the number includes? And whether it's only add-ons provided through the add-on provider program, or it also includes "internal" add-ons like shared databases?<p>If it does include shared databases the number is quite interesting, considering that a shared db is created along with an app. I'm guessing this isn't the case as there were some 130.000+ apps running last time I checked.
======
maushu
Perhaps they changed their focus to the addons from the apps. Maybe they are
relatively making more money with the addons than with the apps and decided to
focus their strength on that?

